# Wash/ grooming/ tacking up stalls



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't have the answer to this question, but we have cross ties and a tie blocker ring on the back wall so you have a choice of which to use. I don't think a horse would ever be able to turn around in cross ties. 

With a 16HH horse don't forget to think about ceiling height too.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

At work ours are big enough to turn a 17.1hh warmblood stallion around in (its a bit of a tight squeeze, but he can do it easily). Once the horse is cross tied, they can't turn around anyway so I doubt they can be made too big. 
These are the ones at my friends's yard and my work ones look similar in design and size to this, except the walls are metal and are lined with rubber.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you know how big (in feet) the wash stall at your work is NaeNae87?


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

They are about 1.5m (4'11) in width per bay and 2.5m-3m (8'2-9'10) in length.

I found some pics with horses in so you can see how they look size wise..

The grey is a 16hh TB and the black is a 16.1hh warmblood


----------

